# Disney's Encanto (Disney+)



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2021)

​
We Narcos now baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2021)

Since OP is too lazy to post the sypnosis...



> _Encanto_ is about a family called the Madrigals, who live in an enchanted town in the . Every child but one in their magical house has been granted a unique ability such as strength or healing powers. Mirabel, the only ordinary child, discovers that the magic is under threat and she may be the only one able to save it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Since OP is too lazy to post the sypnosis...


Im here for it


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Since OP is too lazy to post the sypnosis...


I did.

"We Narcos now baby"


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks fuego


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2021)

Just watched this. Sorry F9, but this is the best family movie of the year. I really liked this movie. Finally, we get some glasses representation in Disney animated movies with Mirabel. The songs are also pretty catchy and good. WDAS has definitely caught up with Pixar in terms of visual fidelity. I think I'm gonna watch it again. Can't wait for the soundtrack CD to come out.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2021)

Watching this tomorrow probs


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2021)

Drawers! Floors! Doors! LETS GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2021)

Is this one free?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is this one free?


Exclusively in theaters. But I think it'll come out on D+ on December 24.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 28, 2021)

I watched Encanto yesterday with my cousins. It's the new pixar movie. Despite being an hour and 39 minutes it actually felt pretty short to me.

Not that, that's bad. It's a pretty good story about family and bonds. One thing I mainly like about it is how it subverted my expectations with how the plot twists would go and stuff.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Encanto_ 





So the movie's about a girl named Mirabelle and her family who head a town named Encanto. In the past, her Abuela and her husband Pedro were forced on the run with other people due to being chased. The movie didn't say who's chasing them but I think it was Americans.

So when they come to a river, to protect his wife and their three children who were babies and the rest of the people with them, he sacrifices himself to the people chasing them to give the others time to cross the river. It doesn't really work and the men catch up with her. Out of grief she yells and slams her candle into the river. 

Then a miracle occurs, a butterfly appears of the candle and the men are blasted back, and mountains start to grow around them becoming a barrier against outside threats while the ground and sky become lush and beautiful, a paradise, an Encanto.

There, the people that were with her started to build a town there and since Abuela held the miraculous candle she became its leader.

Due to the miracle the people don't even need to build houses, all they have to do is make a foundation and the miracle makes the house for them.

Abuela herself gets La Caseta(I think that's how you write it) a living house that's bigger on the inside.

Her own children got Gifts, which are magical powers, and their own special rooms which are specifically made for them when they're of age. And the children after them would get gifts, and the children after them. Until Mirabelle who when it came time for her to get a gift and room, the door to her room disappeared into ash, and didn't get a gift.

I was pleasantly surprised by how the story subverted my expectations.

At first, I thought Abuela was the main villain and Mirabelle would go on a Hero's Journey and get her gift before defeating her. But no, Abuela was actually a good person, she was just blinded by the miracle to not see what pain her family was in.

And when La Caseta was destroyed I thought Mirabelle would've been blamed since it was revealed that she may have been the cause for the miracle failing but no.

The family didn't blame her and cared for her even after. Which was great.

I would've liked it if the miracle didn't come back at the end but that's fine.

Since this is a musical there were also songs. My favorites were Louisa's song about pressure and Pedro's Spanish song. Though a few other songs were kinda dragged out. And the ending seemed rushed.

But all in all a pretty good movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> I watched Encanto yesterday with my cousins. It's the new pixar movie. Despite being an hour and 39 minutes it actually felt pretty short to me.
> 
> Not that, that's bad. It's a pretty good story about family and bonds. One thing I mainly like about it is how it subverted my expectations with how the plot twists would go and stuff.
> 
> ...


what's your favorite song?


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 28, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> what's your favorite song?


Pretty sure I put it in my review.

My favorite song is Pedro’s the entirely Spanish one.

My second favorite is Louisa’s song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> Pretty sure I put it in my review.
> 
> My favorite song is Pedro’s the entirely Spanish one.
> 
> My second favorite is Louisa’s song.


Sorry, I can't read. I wish Luisa had more screentime.

--

Aya Hirano still got it


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2021)

LETS GO LETS GO


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2021)

Just saw the movie.  It was okay, a bit too musical for a movie (this isn't a play) but when I saw Lin Manuel Miranda in the credits it all made sense.



thegoldenboy2188 said:


> The movie didn't say who's chasing them but I think it was Americans.


Lol why?  Americans never raided South America.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2021)

coming out on D+ December 24


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2021)

Hayai!


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2021)

fuckin amped


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2021)

Now that it's on D+, I sat through the end credits and noticed that it credited Frozen's Let It Go. I was kinda wondering why they would do that. My guess is that in the song All of You, Bruno goes "Let it in, let it out, let it rain, let it snow, let it go". If that's the case, then damn, even Disney's own IP isn't safe from their own copyright infringement. 

edit: after listening to that line again, you can even hear the Let It Go melody in the piano. geez


----------



## Djomla (Jan 1, 2022)

Is there too much singing?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2022)

Djomla said:


> Is there too much singing?


No

Theres only 5 songs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 2, 2022)

Aside from the singing which ruins every movie, the movie itself also suck. It is boring, with awful characters and very thin and unamusing plot. If anybody plans to watch it, go ahead and don't.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> No
> 
> Theres only 5 songs


Actually 8



Djomla said:


> Aside from the singing which ruins every movie, the movie itself also suck. It is boring, with awful characters and very thin and unamusing plot. If anybody plans to watch it, go ahead and don't.


do you need a hug?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2022)

It's really great to see so much discourse surrounding this movie online. It's gotten more discussion and attention than any Disney/Pixar animated film since the pandemic started. My personal favorite song is We Don't Talk About Bruno (I didn't notice Bruno bobbing his head during Dolores' part in theaters, that was such a great bit they threw in). Lyrically, Surface Pressure is incredible though.

Also, when I went to watch We Don't Talk About Bruno on Youtube, I noticed it had shot to #1 on trending music. The song has really taken off and it deserves it.


This is one of my favorite animated films in a long time, and it does a good job exploring themes of generational trauma.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> It's really great to see so much discourse surrounding this movie online. It's gotten more discussion and attention than any Disney/Pixar animated film since the pandemic started. My personal favorite song is We Don't Talk About Bruno (I didn't notice Bruno bobbing his head during Dolores' part in theaters, that was such a great bit they threw in). Lyrically, Surface Pressure is incredible though.
> 
> Also, when I went to watch We Don't Talk About Bruno on Youtube, I noticed it had shot to #1 on trending music. The song has really taken off and it deserves it.
> 
> ...


It's been trending #1 for the past week or so. I love it. :')

--

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> It's been trending #1 for the past week or so. I love it. :')
> 
> --


So do I. This movie is a joy and I'm glad it's getting the attention it deserves. And Lin is always a hit with music.

Also, I love how they showed the choreography for We Don't Talk About Bruno. It was fun to watch and compare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2022)

Let's freakin go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 10, 2022)

Really good news, Encanto deserved the win

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2022)

The movie didn't get a big marketing push, so I'm also glad that the it's getting a lot of love since going to Disney+


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2022)

lmao the golden globes happened?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> lmao the golden globes happened?


It was a private event this year. It wasn't televised or streamed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> It was a private event this year. It wasn't televised or streamed.


ahhhh ok


----------



## Island (Jan 13, 2022)

This was a good movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2022)

Bruno can't be stopped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2022)

I would definitely like to see more of these characters. It doesn't have to be a continuation or a sequel, but maybe shorts of the different Madrigals that we didn't get to see too much of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah, there's been a lot of talk about a continuation in some form, which makes sense considering how this movie's popularity has exploded. I'd also love to see focus on some of the other characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, there's been a lot of talk about a continuation in some form, which makes sense considering how this movie's popularity has exploded. I'd also love to see focus on some of the other characters.


We can definitely explore Camilo and Dolores and how they fit in the family. And since the Madrigals' gifts are influenced by their personalities, we can infer some things about them. Maybe Camilo is trying to find his identity. Dunno about Dolores, but I wonder if she has any control over her super hearing gift.

--


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 15, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> We can definitely explore Camilo and Dolores and how they fit in the family. And since the Madrigals' gifts are influenced by their personalities, we can infer some things about them. Maybe Camilo is trying to find his identity. Dunno about Dolores, but I wonder if she has any control over her super hearing gift.


Camilo and Dolores have gained quite the fandoms considering how little screen time they got to have, so I'd love to see some focus on them. That's an interesting concept for Camilo, and the movie seems to imply Dolores can't turn her super hearing off (she was covering her ears during the fireworks at Antonio's ceremony), so maybe how she deals with that aspect of her ability.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2022)

If they were thinking of doing a full blown sequel, I wouldn't mind if they explored the idea of the Encanto no longer being isolated and now being open to outsiders. Now that the mountains have split, it can introduce the outside world. Some may reject the idea, while some may welcome it.

--
goddamn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 22, 2022)

Disney's got a potential cash cow with Encanto. Make that Casita attraction!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2022)

"We Don't Talk About Bruno." The song comes in under just four minutes, features an ensemble cast and is getting more popular by the day.

It reached the top spot on the  chart on Monday, five weeks after it debuted at No. 50. It's performed by an ensemble that includes _Encanto _cast members Carolina Gaitán, Mauro Castillo, Adassa, Rhenzy Feliz, Diane Guerrero and Stephanie Beatriz. And it's only  from a Disney animated film to reach those heights, following _Aladdin_'s "A Whole New World" in 1993.



This is incredible! And well deserved.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> "We Don't Talk About Bruno." The song comes in under just four minutes, features an ensemble cast and is getting more popular by the day.
> 
> It reached the top spot on the  chart on Monday, five weeks after it debuted at No. 50. It's performed by an ensemble that includes _Encanto _cast members Carolina Gaitán, Mauro Castillo, Adassa, Rhenzy Feliz, Diane Guerrero and Stephanie Beatriz. And it's only  from a Disney animated film to reach those heights, following _Aladdin_'s "A Whole New World" in 1993.
> 
> ...


Under pressure is the superior song imo


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2022)

Very surprised at how well this is doing, film was quite boring to me.  I can't even remember how most of the songs go outside of Family Madrigal.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Under pressure is the superior song imo


Personally I enjoy Bruno the most for its catchiness and how it cleverly overlaps all the song segments at the end, but I think Surface Pressure has the best lyrical word play of all the songs. It's also doing really well itself, coming in at #9.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> Personally I enjoy Bruno the most for its catchiness and how it cleverly overlaps all the song segments at the end, but I think Surface Pressure has the best lyrical word play of all the songs. It's also doing really well itself, coming in at #9.


seven foot frame

The Art of Encanto Book is available digitally for a limited time:


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2022)

Three Brunos- I mean Oscar noms!


----------



## Bielec (Feb 15, 2022)

I've really enjoyed this movie. Definitely better than Frozen 2 and Raya (thought these movies were average IMO)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2022)

dunno if this is legit, but a disney+ series and Christmas special is in the works?


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 16, 2022)

"We Don't Talk About Bruno" being the breakout hit that somehow doesn't get an Oscar nod  

Also, a full-blown sequel wouldn't work for this story's follow-up. Better to have a miniseries of vignettes of life with the Madrigals.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2022)

Kuromaku said:


> "We Don't Talk About Bruno" being the breakout hit that somehow doesn't get an Oscar nod


Dos Oruguitas was the song that Disney decided to submit for oscar nomination considerations, and the deadline for that was before the movie came out in theaters

--

ugh, this art is so good


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2022)

Lin also talks about why Dos Oruguitas was chosen.

"I’m still proud of ‘Dos Oruguitas’ as the submission. When those are the parameters, you have to pick the thing that best exemplifies the spirit of the movie, and it contains all of it inside this song – as opposed to a journey of a particular character. It’s the foundational story, but I’m not going to say it wasn’t hard [to choose]."​

Side note: Encanto got re-released in theaters due to its success. I'd like to see it on the big screen again but it looks like the shows in my area will die out by this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> what's your favorite song?


Every single song 
 We don’t talk about Bruno 
Surface pressure 
the family madrigal 
What else can I do 
All of you 
Waiting on a miracle 
Columbia mi encanto 

Are my top favs in that order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2022)

Narcissus said:


> Side note: Encanto got re-released in theaters due to its success. I'd like to see it on the big screen again but it looks like the shows in my area will die out by this weekend.


I've seen it three times in theaters when it came out. I may go see it again just to hear the soundtrack



pfft said:


> Every single song
> We don’t talk about Bruno
> Surface pressure
> the family madrigal
> ...


I can listen to this whole soundtrack from start to finish without skipping anything.  I can't say that with the other disney animated musical soundtracks.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I've seen it three times in theaters when it came out. I may go see it again just to hear the soundtrack
> 
> 
> I can listen to this whole soundtrack from start to finish without skipping anything.  I can't say that with the other disney animated musical soundtracks.


That’s so me… I ain’t doing theaters yet but Ive seen Encanto like 6 times! I listen to the soundtrack all the gd time.  It’s soooo good.  I never liked a soundtrack so much like I love these songs in such a long long time.

I even bought the little LEGO encanto house … love this movie .


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2022)

pfft said:


> That’s so me… I ain’t doing theaters yet but Ive seen Encanto like 6 times! I listen to the soundtrack all the gd time.  It’s soooo good.  I never liked a soundtrack so much like I love these songs in such a long long time.


It's come to the point where I'm now listening to the soundtrack in different languages (French, Spanish, Japanese, etc.). I can't get this fuckin family out of my head 

--


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> It's come to the point where I'm now listening to the soundtrack in different languages (French, Spanish, Japanese, etc.). I can't get this fuckin family out of my head
> 
> --


I cry every time when grandma and mirabel talk when  dos orugitas plays 

the family gets all my emotions 

And uncle/tio  Bruno too his little plate in the wall


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2022)

pfft said:


> I cry every time when grandma and mirabel talk when  dos orugitas plays
> 
> the family gets all my emotions
> 
> And uncle/tio  Bruno too his little plate in the wall


I'm a sucker for the whole "self sacrifice to save another" theme, so I sympathize with Bruno a lot.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 26, 2022)

1.4 billion minutes of Encanto in just a week


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2022)

This girl didn't like that Dolores didn't get a song so she wrote one for her and got Adassa (and other peeps) to sing on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 16, 2022)

Seriously wtf why


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2022)

pfft said:


> Seriously wtf why


IF this doesn't make you like or appreciate the song more, then I dunno what will. It's so underrated!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2022)

pfft said:


> Seriously wtf why


To draw out the most emotion. 

The real question is why did they have a mic in the delivery room?  The doc allowed that?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> To draw out the most emotion.
> 
> The real question is why did they have a mic in the delivery room?  The doc allowed that?


maybe she had a home birth


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> maybe she had a home birth


No


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2022)

They better have the entire Casita built at Disney World the next time I go there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 27, 2022)

Encanto wins the Oscar for Best Animated Feature! Rad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2022)

JJ Baloney said:


> Encanto wins the Oscar for Best Animated Feature! Rad!


yay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Very fun movie. It might actually be better than Coco which I was sure would be Disney’s best kids film

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2022)

I love that Adassa is a part of so many different fan covers and projects months after the movie's been out.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Did the movie ever explain why Mirabel did not have a gift? Was the C_asita_ being spiteful, or was it simply pure (and unfortunate) chance?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did the movie ever explain why Mirabel did not have a gift? Was the C_asita_ being spiteful, or was it simply pure (and unfortunate) chance?


The movie never explained it. Up to our imaginations

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Island (Apr 16, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did the movie ever explain why Mirabel did not have a gift? Was the C_asita_ being spiteful, or was it simply pure (and unfortunate) chance?


No, but that's kind of the point.

An explanation for why Mirabel didn't have a gift would have detracted from the story. Her not having a gift was way more important than why she didn't have a gift.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 16, 2022)

It's kind of implied Mirabel was chosen to save the family from their issues and eventually become the candle holder once Abuela dies, only someone without a gift but still part of the family could do it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It's kind of implied Mirabel was chosen to save the family from their issues and eventually become the candle holder once Abuela dies, only someone without a gift but still part of the family could do it.


fun fact: Mirabel is actually the casita holder



Island said:


> No, but that's kind of the point.
> 
> An explanation for why Mirabel didn't have a gift would have detracted from the story. Her not having a gift was way more important than why she didn't have a gift.


The most important thing is the arepas she made along the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2022)

Island said:


> An explanation for why Mirabel didn't have a gift would have detracted from the story. Her not having a gift was way more important than why she didn't have a gift.



I disagree with that, but I did not produce the movie, so I cannot change it.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2022)

Omg, Stephanie as Luisa would've been so interesting.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2022)

ugh, what a good performance.


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2022)




----------

